# Godin SD or Cort EVL-Z4



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Im going to buy one of these guitars tomorrow. What would you guys pick? Price is close on both. I like the looks of the Cort better, but the Godin from what I could find is maybe the better guitar?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I'd pick the Godin, though I haven't played the Cort. I have an SD (flame top, built in tuner, SSH) and it's a very versatile guitar. Besides price, I don't see these as very comparable guitars. On the face of it, the SD might have more tones available, but what's useful will depend on your tastes and needs.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Well, I'd pick the Godin, though I haven't played the Cort. I have an SD (flame top, built in tuner, SSH) and it's a very versatile guitar. Besides price, I don't see these as very comparable guitars. On the face of it, the SD might have more tones available, but what's useful will depend on your tastes and needs.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Yes, I was thinking the same thing. The Godin seemed to have better pickup options, with more range.

Thanks

Will


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

My friend has an EVL, i'm not sure if it's the one you're talking about. His has pentagon inlays, strat shape all satin black with EMG's and a floyd.

It's a really good guitar, i've played it and am still impressed. For an 800$ guitar it drives itself far.

EDIT: He has a EVL K4, my bad


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, just got the Godin SD. Here it is.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh sweet, a 24 fret model, mine's only 22 frets. Very nice!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Oh sweet, a 24 fret model, mine's only 22 frets. Very nice!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Thanks! Now to get an amp.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very tasty!


----------



## Fiveway (Mar 21, 2010)

Great choice. I've owned an SD for about ten years. It's seen hundreds of gigs and never given me a spot of trouble. It's nice to play and it's really versatile sound-wise. I've always thought mine was kind of ugly, but it's grown on me a little. Even though I play my Les Paul most of the time these days, I'll never get rid of the SD.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm excited about it. Can't wait to start playing and learning.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

parrisw said:


> Thanks! Now to get an amp.


Lots of amp choices out there. Mine sounds great through the Traynor YCV20 (stock, and with an Eminence Red Fang speaker). 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Mooh said:


> Lots of amp choices out there. Mine sounds great through the Traynor YCV20 (stock, and with an Eminence Red Fang speaker).
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I was thinking of getting one of the Roland cube's. Either the 20 or 40.

I was just at my lesson, and the instructor said the inotation is out on the high E string, he adjusted it a bit, but on limited time couldn't get it perfect. He said it needed new strings, which I was going to do anyway. So I got some new strings and now going to restring, any tips for me for setting it up?

Thanks


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Roland Cubes are pretty good amps. As for set-ups, a quick search here will get you all the information you need. You might want to consider getting it done professionally, initially. In my business, I only do set-ups with new strings.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

+1 on the roland cubes, I had a micro cube for a while and i really regret selling it


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool thanks guys. I'd like to learn the setup myself, I think it's something I should know. I've got new strings for it.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

parrisw said:


> Cool thanks guys. I'd like to learn the setup myself, I think it's something I should know. I've got new strings for it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RnONMgnfac&feature=fvw


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

bluezombie said:


> YouTube - Change Electric Guitar Strings


Thank you, I'll check it out.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 24, 2011)

Picked up a Roland cube 20xl today, sounds nice.


----------

